# VALET MAGIC -Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 Protection Detail



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Sorry its been so long, Its been so busy with a whole host of lovely cars that I will get around to posting but I thought I would share this protection detail with you as I just love this car.

The car only required a protection detail as the paintwork itself was in amazing condition :thumb:


































































































































































And done....:argie:










































































































Thank You

Robbie


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

excellent


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Lovely colour!

Beautiful job:thumbup:

sent from my smart-arsed phone


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Amazing work and nice cars in the background.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice work mate


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful work Robbie (as always!)


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work Robbie

Stunnig motor :argie:


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry its been so long, Its been so busy with a whole host of lovely cars that I will get around to posting but I thought I would share this protection detail with you as I just love this car.
> 
> ...


Superb work on a beautiful car:thumb:

Is it just me ? - But those welds are a bit rough :doublesho

Regards

Les


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

nice work robbie 

callum


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work Robbie.


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice work - nice car.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

no words here..this car speaks it self.Bravo


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect car:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys

Robbie


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

StamGreek said:


> no words here..this car speaks it self.Bravo


Not many people are keen on the colour, but it just works so well to me :argie:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job there


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Great car and result! Love it!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice work and good to see you posting again Robbie :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

kk1966 said:


> Nice work and good to see you posting again Robbie :thumb:


Cheers Marc :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Bad boy booked back in soon for more magic.....


----------

